# 1st Coil Rebuild For Protank 2



## Gareth (23/7/14)

So I got my kanthal wire today and rebuilt a protank 2 coil. 

1st test was 1.9ohms when I put it all together it came to 0.9 ohms, but I noticed a buzzing (high pitch tone) coming from the battery when I fired it. It worked but I dont like the noise. I used 26g kanthal


----------



## johan (23/7/14)

Gareth said:


> So I got my kanthal wire today and rebuilt a protank 2 coil.
> 
> 1st test was 1.9ohms when I put it all together it came to 0.9 ohms, but I noticed a buzzing (high pitch tone) coming from the battery when I fired it. It worked but I dont like the noise. I used 26g kanthal


 
If it was 1.9 Ω and dropped to 0.9Ω, then the coil short somewhere inside the cup and may damage your battery - double check coil for shorts against the cup.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris (23/7/14)

im confused... how did it drop from 1.9 to 0.9

is all the connections secure?


----------



## Necris (23/7/14)

@gareth,i would have to agree with @johan in that you have the coil touching the cup


----------



## Gareth (23/7/14)

No short on that one my 1st test was fail. I made new coil and it also tested 0.9ohms. But in doing so i broke the plastic thingy. So going to try again with 30g wire. 26g seems too thick for this. Anyways i cant just order kanthal shipping would be more lol. I have a pending order from vm they carry nichrome 0.12 & 0.16mm which one is equal to 30g kanthal. Maybe i can get some before my parcel has been dispatched.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/7/14)

Gareth said:


> No short on that one my 1st test was fail. I made new coil and it also tested 0.9ohms. But in doing so i broke the plastic thingy. So going to try again with 30g wire. 26g seems too thick for this. Anyways i cant just order kanthal shipping would be more lol. I have a pending order from vm they carry nichrome 0.12 & 0.16mm which one is equal to 30g kanthal. Maybe i can get some before my parcel has been dispatched.


0.16 is 34g, which is very thin. And 0.12 is even thinner.


----------



## Gareth (23/7/14)

where can i get 30g kanthal wire from?


----------



## MarkK (23/7/14)

Cape Town, Durban, or Johannesburg?


----------



## Gareth (23/7/14)

doesnt matter, will have to be via courier anyways


----------



## Gareth (24/7/14)

anyone ?


----------



## Silver (24/7/14)

Hi Gareth

When I used to build my mpT2 coils, i used 28g Kanthal and it worked like a charm
Give that a try
9 or 10 wraps around 1.5mm gave me about 1.6 to 1.8 ohms, which worked very well on most batteries

Last I checked, VapeMob in CT had Kanthal wire in all sizes. Vapeking and SkyBlueVaping also stock it. They are in JHB

Perhaps check with one of them


----------



## Gareth (24/7/14)

Thanks silver


----------

